# big trout save



## Cubanru13 (Oct 26, 2011)

people!! if your catching trout 26"+ let the trout go. there are plenty more trout to eat. we are fisherman and the one key to being a fisherman is seeing fishing on a conservation stand point. why take the big sows genetics out of the water and not letting her pass it to her offsprings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

poster !! If you catch a legal trout. Do you what you want with it. :slimer:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Cubanru13 said:


> people!! if your catching trout 26"+ let the trout go. there are plenty more trout to eat. we are fisherman and the one key to being a fisherman is seeing fishing on a conservation stand point. why take the big sows genetics out of the water and not letting her pass it to her offsprings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't feed the Troll....


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Another....................


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I ate one last week that was 24. Man it was good. Looking for that 30" for the grill this weekend.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Publically telling people how to behave, even though said action is legal?

NO THANK YOU OBAMA


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

It must be a rainy day in January.. Thank goodness for the rain


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Awwwww look at the do gooder.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

so are broken back corkies made by brown lures or what????


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

the bigger ones have more flavor from the PCBs and heavy metals. How is a 21 yr old kid gonna tell people what to do who have been fishing longer than hes been around. Trout dont have a high catch and release anyway especially the way most handle em.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, with the launch of the new Custom Corky's, sow trout don't have a chance. I fully expect to see TP&W intervention by late spring.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes - I will save the big trout for my freezer !


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Yes - I will save the big trout for my freezer !


For my wall too! biggest I've ever caught was 24"


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

Auer Power said:


> For my wall too! biggest I've ever caught was 24"


:cheers:

Mine is 25". 30"+ is going on the wall


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

southpaw said:


> so are broken back corkies made by brown lures or what????


Whats the best bay boat out there?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Cubanru13 said:


> people!! if your catching trout 26"+ let the trout go. there are plenty more trout to eat. we are fisherman and the one key to being a fisherman is seeing fishing on a conservation stand point. why take the big sows genetics out of the water and not letting her pass it to her offsprings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How many have you caught that size? I release mine, but I guess you're also against trout tournaments too? Handling the fish, weighing them, taking pictures then releasing them is alot worse than handling them and then releasing them while out there fishing. Truth is, all trout are born with the genetics to get a certain size. Not all trout have the genetics to get 30". The ones that are already big obviously have the genetics to get big, but 15"ers also carry the same DNA to get big and they breed a lot more than the big girls. So to say, to release all big trout is crazy. Leave it up to the ethical beliefs of the fishermen. And BTW, a 26" trout isnt that big.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I had an Uncle named Eric .


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Justin_Time said:


> Whats the best bay boat out there?


The one that is pulled by a Ford and has a Yammy on the back


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Justin_Time said:


> Whats the best bay boat out there?


My legs... I dont have a boat. sad2sm


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> I ate one last week that was 24. Man it was good. Looking for that 30" for the grill this weekend.


Haha! Lmao


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

How come everytime I use a topwater, fish blow up on it?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Lmao.....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

slickfish said:


> How come everytime I use a topwater, fish blow up on it?


You soak shrimp and don't lye!:slimer:


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I ate my trophy spotted weakfish after showing it to off to every one of my buddies who wanted to see it...that was more fun than catchin' it.....28 1/2" ..9lbs 4oz ...full of eggs and we ate them too


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Should i swap all the hooks on my corkies and topwaters to single hooks? If so what size? 

Oh and what's the best way to work my maniac mullets? 

BillyStix are cool.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Screw these younguns, I'm glad there's global warming. lol


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

boomgoon said:


> Screw these younguns, I'm glad there's global warming. lol


LMAO!!!!! Green to you sir!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Oh man...we are not fishing enough! sad2sm


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

That big trout could possibly win this po' college boy a vehicle and a year or two of tuition!!!!!


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Did ya'll see my soul brother Barry on TV last night?


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Shouldn't the croaker soaker threads be starting soon?


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess I don't need to cut that big *** oak tree by my boat shed or pour that old burnt motor oil on my tires so I can do a burn out with my elect car.where do you live so I can litter your yard with my **** empty ethanol treatment containers?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> I had an Uncle named Eric .


You invited Eric?...................

you said Eric gives you the creeps.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

I caught one that was 25.99" ... since it was under the 26", I ate it!

mmmmm mmmmmmm good


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

24Buds said:


> You invited Eric?...................
> 
> you said Eric gives you the creeps.




I like tacos


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

It's not a big deal, they're getting up to 21 lbs in Florida already.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Next he will say not to use topwaters for the HOGS... LOL


----------



## Snapper Snatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

I need opinions between the Trancat/Shoalcat/Hayniecat Anybody?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Unit Vector said:


> I need opinions between the Trancat/Shoalcat/Hayniecat Anybody?


Go with KittyCat.


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

My best ever was 31 in. 11 lbs., I ate it!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow!!! I'm new - I thought this site was all peaches-n-cream but this kinda fun!!! I havn't broken the 25'' envelope yet but chances are its goin to da'howze!!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, and don't mind that flo-troll in the water by my johnny rig on my avatar pic, thats where I keep my cold drinks!!!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

They don't make a 12" fillet knife for no reason.................................


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

Its almost time to paddle some slot reds out in the surf for shark bait.


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

ToadiesRkool said:


> Its almost time to paddle some slot reds out in the surf for shark bait.


Don't forget the sea turtles.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

whats the best bay boat??


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

IMOP the best bay boat is the one you just sold


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

How do you guys fillet your Tarpon ?


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Mystic34 said:


> Don't forget the sea turtles.


I don't eat sea turtles , but the shells make good bowls . Nothing like 26" trout fillets fried in Humpback Whale oil serve with an Eagles nest salad. uncl Eric doesn't give me the creeps . That was my sisters Uncle Dad .


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

I use a Chainsaw on my tarpon kinda like a big ole gar


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Before its all said and done, the only fish we will be able to keep and eat are hardheads.


----------



## ToadiesRkool (Jan 8, 2012)

Tarpon meat does need to soak for a few days in Deer urine to get the fishy taste out of it


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Jess said:


> That big trout could possibly win this po' college boy a vehicle and a year or two of tuition!!!!!


Get a job kid and pay for it yourself like any respectable person would.



NOCREEK said:


> Oh, and don't mind that flo-troll in the water by my johnny rig on my avatar pic, thats where I keep my cold drinks!!!


Suuuure!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Liberal Hippy


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Sure wish i had read this post sooner, as many 26+ trout I've caught and not released... I usually feed 'em to that sasquatch that hangs around camp... that's if the mermaid's away... She gives guided tours of Atlantis...so she says, i don't believe in such silly things.. Atlantis lol, what a kook...


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Liberal Hippy


$2 at the car wash and a good garden rake would do wonders for her............


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like some tree hugging sea grass saving kayaker to me


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

ToadiesRkool said:


> Tarpon meat does need to soak for a few days in Deer urine to get the fishy taste out of it


Tastes like Bald Eagle


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Watch out for the gator trout!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

That boy needs to S T F U and go get us another beer!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

*This is funny.*

I don't care who you are this thread is funny. Origanal poster trying to stir the pot and most of you did not take the bait. Classic. LOL


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i don't even remember what my 28" trout tasted like. i imagine it was comparable to some of the 518lb Goliath Grouper i fried up the other day.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Save the trout and eat the croakers....


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Whats a corky? and who is paul brown? Help please. Im so confused. O and do the vegetables on a burger go on top of the meat or under?


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

LMAO!!! :rotfl:This is all too funny!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

vegetables on a burger? you eat vegetables on a pizza too.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

i cant figure it out. Over or under?


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Mystic34 said:


> vegetables on a burger? you eat vegetables on a pizza too.


The only veggie allowed on my burger is bacon! Now a whoopwich (whooping crane sandwich)? Gotta put onion and lettuce on those...


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

jaime1982 said:


> i cant figure it out. Over or under?


 So sometimes the meat goes on the top , and sometimes it goes on the bottom ? You guys are confusing me.....................:headknock


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Newcastle anyone? Round of beers to go with our sows please


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Why not start a thread about burning shorelines? It's almost that time.lol


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

dc1502 said:


> So sometimes the meat goes on the top , and sometimes it goes on the bottom ? You guys are confusing me.....................:headknock


You think that's confusing? It really doesn't matter... What's confusing is figuring out a way to eat a burger with avacado slices on it... It's the culinary version of the Rubik's Cube...


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

whoopburger??? holy cow. Why would you put that fine meat through a grinder? Better question is where can you get on the cranes good enough to justify breaking out the grinder?


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

To release 26 plus inch trout or not?

I prefer "*Best wading rod*?" or "*my boat can run in spit*" or "*are you a potlicker*?"

Nice topic though .


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

no habla communist BS


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I never eat big trout... but my cats love them. I always bring a few home to Snuggles.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I like to take undersized crabs for the bisque and lump crab meat that I put on all of my 28" trout. 19" reds make the best blackened redfish too.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I like pompano too and blue fish.I eat fish therefore I fish.


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

penguin is good only if you slow cook it smothered in baby fur seal. PM me for the recipe.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

mr crab said:


> whoopburger??? holy cow. Why would you put that fine meat through a grinder? Better question is where can you get on the cranes good enough to justify breaking out the grinder?


I said whoop"wich", not burger... But yah, i've run some through the grinder... I stuff it inside of some manatee intestine...i call it Felony Sausage... I can't tell you all of the secret spices used, but ground mustard seed really sets it off...

As for getting on the cranes, i know a guy who knows a guy whose cousin's best friend's step-niece helps count arriving whoopers at the refuge...let's just say she always comes up a tad short on her count...


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> ...





Cubanru13 said:


> people!! if your catching trout 26"+ let the trout go. there are plenty more trout to eat. we are fisherman and the one key to being a fisherman is seeing fishing on a conservation stand point. why take the big sows genetics out of the water and not letting her pass it to her offsprings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh realy?


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> I never eat big trout... but my cats love them. I always bring a few home to Snuggles.


Great idea! I feed all 26" plus trout to my dog. Arnold loves to gnaw down on the bones!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Cue the rabbit with the pancake on his head.

Who is Brad Luby?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bayscout22 said:


> Cue the rabbit with the pancake on his head.
> 
> Who is Brad Luby?


I like em better with onion gravy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I like to stuff my 30 inch trout fillets with Bald Eagle, very patriotic meal indeed.


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Sow Trout!!*

Popcorn and Beer Please!!!:bounce: This is funny!!!

:brew2:


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Just FilletTen!


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

How come my supertuned curado always cast as far as I expect it to?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, all this talk of eating big trout is making me hungry but did not read anywhere on here as where to catch them, help please?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

That's one of the funniest threads I've read in a long time. LMAO:slimer::rotfl:


----------



## NoCatch (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.gifbin.com/984842">


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Cuba, where you at ? CUBA !!!! Dam it boy put that away and bring me my beer boy!! And bring me one a them whooper sammich's.


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Cubanru13 said:


> people!! if your catching trout 26"+ let the trout go. there are plenty more trout to eat. we are fisherman and the one key to being a fisherman is seeing fishing on a conservation stand point. why take the big sows genetics out of the water and not letting her pass it to her offsprings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think its probably OK as long as you take the big sows out of the water and pass it to your offsprings! Deep fried of course.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

I gotta try my hand at this===
Dont know why theres all this talk about catching fish on corkies--croker---soft plastics----Just sort thru the floaters after you shock the bejeasus out of them----The ones closest may be a little "precooked"


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Cubanru13 said:


> people!! if your catching trout 26"+ let the trout go. there are plenty more trout to eat. we are fisherman and the one key to being a fisherman is seeing fishing on a conservation stand point. why take the big sows genetics out of the water and not letting her pass it to her offsprings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X2, All the serious trout fishermen I know, and I know allot of them release any and all trophy trout unless they plan on mounting it. I myself let them go after a snap shot, boga grip weight, and measuring and mount only replicas. But each to his own it's had to tell a guy who rarely if ever catches a 7 or 8 pounder much less a 9 or 10. Just do your part and good things will come.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

INDIANAINTEXAS said:


> I gotta try my hand at this===
> Dont know why theres all this talk about catching fish on corkies--croker---soft plastics----Just sort thru the floaters after you shock the bejeasus out of them----The ones closest may be a little "precooked"


I don't like it when they get precooked, so i gave up on that method 'bout a year ago...

But i think the most important thing we can take from this thread is that when you're catching 26"+ trout: Just Keep 5!

*use all -26"ers for crab bait...circle of life...


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

:rotfl:LMAO:rotfl: Funny Chit!!! 

I guess if you cant stand the heat you better get out of the kitchen!!!:work:


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

i like to take my 26" trout,the whooping crane i snagged with my topwater and one of the last blue crabs in cedar bayou and throw them up on the beach and let the sun bake them for me. nothing taste better and if a couple of 12" snapper wash up from the commercial boats im in heaven


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I need some spots to go and catch a few fish, not looking for anyone's honey holes, just somewhere I can go and catch a few for dinner....you know, with my "_kids"_.....


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

*Big trout*

Keeping big trout will help the survival of the species. Cull out the ones dumb enough to bite an artificial bait and you cultivate the more intelligent DNA to be passed on. Then, when the trout are all too smart to be caught by rod and reel, we'll have to use gill nets.:an4:


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I need some spots to go and catch a few fish, not looking for anyone's honey holes, just somewhere I can go and catch a few for dinner....you know, with my "_kids"_.....


ha ha!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

The best and I mean the best meal ever is, a blue footed booby stuffed with a sow trout (caught on a croaker of course, but I put a corky in it's mouth to take a picture so I can look cool on the interweb) and that sow trout is stuffed with my special stuffing. Recipe as follows:

In a mixing bowl made from a sea turtles shell combine:
3 cups minced sea grass that I've uprooted while burning shorelines
1 cup of a TX WPP's tears (pretty easy to come by)
3 cups stone crab claw meat (from the small claw)
1 tsp of Paul Brown's mojo ( how you obtain this is your business)
1 tsp breast milk from a Cambodian immigrant
A good dusting of online testosterone (very common ingredient on 2cool)

Once you stuff it all together it's kind of like a better turducken trust me.

Did I mention I once cured cancer with a broken back corky? Those **** brown lures ones could only cure a stomach virus, must be bc they're made overseas.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I need some spots to go and catch a few fish, not looking for anyone's honey holes, just somewhere I can go and catch a few for dinner....you know, with my "_kids"_.....


I love those threads. Dads down and i want to put him on a few fish. We mainly want to catch reds, trout and flounder.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I need some spots to go and catch a few fish, not looking for anyone's honey holes, just somewhere I can go and catch a few for dinner....you know, with my "_kids"_.....


Sure thing...here ya go!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

What boat is better? Cat or Mono hull? 

Also can I keep 25 doz. croaker alive in my 48qt. igloo over night with my Mr. Bubbles? Will the 2 D cells last all week in the Mr. Bubbles?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

The best one yet!!!!!!!!!:slimer::slimer:



southpaw said:


> The best and I mean the best meal ever is, a blue footed booby stuffed with a sow trout (caught on a croaker of course, but I put a corky in it's mouth to take a picture so I can look cool on the interweb) and that sow trout is stuffed with my special stuffing. Recipe as follows:
> 
> In a mixing bowl made from a sea turtles shell combine:
> 3 cups minced sea grass that I've uprooted while burning shorelines
> ...


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Save the trout and eat the croakers....


 lol use the croakers to catch the trout


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

I take mine to Bubba's...... let them fix it up right


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

I tried to eat the big ones and they aint worth cooking, so I just knock em in the head and throw em back now.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Don't feed the Troll....


He's 21. He means well.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> He's 21. He means well.


So did all them folks who voted in Obama.....


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> So did all them folks who voted in Obama.....


LOL! They are at least 25 now unemloyed and a little hungry. Excuse me, I gotta' order some more lures on-line. :slimer: CF?


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

Poor fella! Fish taste so good! I have veagans in my family that think I'm a murderer because I catch and eat fish. It cracks me up. I never did anything to a veagan but they hate me.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

I've been lookin at the fishing reports, and noticed people weren't posting what type of lure, water depth, water temp, tide conditions ect when they caught these big trout. Im new to galveston bay, can i follow someone around all day and maybe they can show me their honey holes?? I can buy a 6 of natty light to share. I also have a my own land and looking for hunting buddies. HELP!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! really guys? Lol 6,400+ views and 117 replies in less than 24 hours...


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Say you have a brain-fart and decide to release the big girl, what's the best way of handling her? I always grab it by its bottom lip and bend it down, and let the body hang while shaking it vigorously... I hear it speeds up the recovery process... I also rub all of the slime off so it gets a fresh start..


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

paymerick said:


> Say you have a brain-fart and decide to release the big girl, what's the best way of handling her? I always grab it by its bottom lip and bend it down, and let the body hang while shaking it vigorously... I hear it speeds up the recovery process... I also rub all of the slime off so it gets a fresh start..


I never thought of this tactic . I usually stick a peice of 3" PVC pipe in her mouth and release her . It think the pipe allows for better water flow over the gills.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I will take my Dexter, no...Bubbas knife and vent the fish behind the pectoral fin. I keep reading that on the bluewater board so I do that now.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the pm's you sent on the fishing tips, you guys are really 2cool. The best tip I got was from Bubbas Kenner, he said the best way to catch them big girls was in the mouth.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the "best" all around baitcast reel to catch these big ones with? My budget is $100. Is a penn senator 4/0 strong enough?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

jaime1982 said:


> Can someone tell me what the "best" all around baitcast reel to catch these big ones with? My budget is $100.


PM sent


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

paymerick said:


> Say you have a brain-fart and decide to release the big girl, what's the best way of handling her? I always grab it by its bottom lip and bend it down, and let the body hang while shaking it vigorously... I hear it speeds up the recovery process... I also rub all of the slime off so it gets a fresh start..


What are you thinking? By the tail!!! Make sure you decompress the air bladder! Just the basics of releasing a big girl. :biggrin:


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

jaime1982 said:


> *Can someone tell me what the "best" all around baitcast reel to catch these big ones with? My budget is $100*. Is a penn senator 4/0 strong enough?


Ol'Greenie is the best under a hundy :cheers:.

Got one if your in the market :biggrin:.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Paul Marx said:


> I never thought of this tactic . I usually stick a peice of 3" PVC pipe in her mouth and release her . It think the pipe allows for better water flow over the gills.


Wow, great advice... We put 'em on a stringer and just drag 'em behind the boat on our way in, that gets plenty of water through those gills... Only drawback is i think it makes their bellies cold, because when we release them at the ramp they swim/float upside down... We figure they're trying to get some sun on that belly and warm up... Dunno how long it takes, as they're still doing it by the time we leave... Your way seems quicker... Academy have 3" PVC on sale right now?

Most informative thread ever!


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> I need some spots to go and catch a few fish, not looking for anyone's honey holes, just somewhere I can go and catch a few for dinner....you know, with my "OFFSPRINGS"QUOTE]
> 
> Fixed it for ya


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Cubanru13 my prop is fixed lets go fishing, I will keep the big ones.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

paymerick said:


> Wow, great advice... We put 'em on a stringer and just drag 'em behind the boat on our way in, that gets plenty of water through those gills... Only drawback is i think it makes their bellies cold, because when we release them at the ramp they swim/float upside down... We figure they're trying to get some sun on that belly and warm up... Dunno how long it takes, as they're still doing it by the time we leave... Your way seems quicker... Academy have 3" PVC on sale right now?
> 
> Most informative thread ever!


So pulling them behind the boat makes them cold ? What brilliant idea . Maybe drag them longer and they will freeze and be ready for the freezer , kind of like IQF shrimp.


----------



## Snapper Snatcher (Jun 2, 2010)

I recommend using a gaff, that way she wont slip out of your hands...


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

This is how to properly handle those big girls prior to release, altho they are a little more comfortable if done at night...I was just practicing my big trout handling techniques with that little o'le tuny.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

This is all too funny, but sad at the same time. Our education system is putting out this kind of thinking to the masses. They want everything and everyone controlled to the max. Took my daughter out of public school for this very reason.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Totally Tuna said:


> This is all too funny, but sad at the same time. Our education system is putting out this kind of thinking to the masses. They want everything and everyone controlled to the max. Took my daughter out of public school for this very reason.


Someone had to come along and try to hijack the thread.....

Let's get back on topic:

Let's see your custom BillyStix!!!!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Obama supporters*

I'm assuming all of you guys voted for Obama and are sitting at home collecting food stamps eating 12 inch trophy trout. :rotfl:Allot of time on your hands. I'm self employed so that's my story and I'm sticking to it. This poor guy was suggesting we be conservationist but with every "johnny come lately" with a "go 100 mph speed boat" on the water, I'm not so sure it was a good recommendation. I think most of the trophy trout have been chewed up with the shore line grass burners standing on their 20 foot plat forms. But this is some funny chit.:headknock


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

All these good trout techniques on this thread would make a good dvd, anywhere from catching & handling to cleaning, caring & cooking. Going to have to mark this thread for future references.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Notice how he hasn't replied once to this thread. Can't hang.

Anyone know where I can find a fish stretcher?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

cpthook said:


> I'm assuming all of you guys voted for Obama and are sitting at home collecting food stamps eating 12 inch trophy trout. :rotfl:Allot of time on your hands. I'm self employed so that's my story and I'm sticking to it. This poor guy was suggesting we be conservationist but with every "johnny come lately" with a "go 100 mph speed boat" on the water, I'm not so sure it was a good recommendation. I think most of the trophy trout have been chewed up with the shore line grass burners standing on their 20 foot plat forms. But this is some funny chit.:headknock


Yeah the poor guy was just trying to tell people to be more conservation minded. I actually agree with him, I personally hardly keep fish and when I do keep trout I have a personal slot of between 18-22". That's just my personal preference. That being said I'm not going to tell people what to do as long as they're within the law. Many have tried on this board including me and every time it ends up going nowhere. Yeah if someone wants my opinion on what I do I'll give it to them and they can take it for what it's worth. You can look back at some of my old posts if you want to know what I think of the state of the fisheries in the bays I fish.

There's also a way of bringing up a subject and obviously this guy didn't bring it up right and rubbed some people the wrong way. Personally I saw it as beating a dead horse so I decided to bring up a few other topics that have been discussed ad nauseam. To the OP we're just ribbing you bud. You did a noble thing trying to bring up the subject and I commend you for it, maybe next time work on the delivery. Now get back on this thread call me an @sshole and convince me to sell my whole stock of corkies and only buy Maniac mullets.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I like cutting up the biggens for cut bait. I here reds and gaftops cant resist .


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

fishcatchr said:


> Anyone know where I can find a fish stretcher?


Is it true that if you catch a 20inch fish in the morning it will shrink in the afternoon, just as the GW stops you at the ramp? If it is where do they sell these "fish stretchers"? Academy, BPS? And also what is the best all around bay boat for under $40,000.


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

How come my legs hurt after I wade in knee deep mud for eight hours?


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*They don't stretch too far but ......*



fishcatchr said:


> Anyone know where I can find a fish stretcher?


If you put 'em on the deck of your boat and step on 'em just a little they do grow some. Just don't step on 'em too hard. Internal organs exiting the anus is a dead give-away to the Game Wardens. :spineyes:


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Why doesn't braid cast worth a darn on my Zebco 202 and my 5'6 Shakespeare rod?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Why doesn't braid cast worth a darn on my Zebco 202 and my 5'6 Shakespeare rod?


You need to google super tune 202s.lol.I do like rabbit cooked in onion gravy.Its dry if I cue it.lol


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

The Zebco/Shakespear combo is an awesome top of the line set up...gotta be that cheap braid. Lowes sells some top quality nylon twine that even comes in hi-vis orange that is easily seen on those foggy days that the big girls prowl the piers. That should work a little better for ya.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

FISHTEXX said:


> The Zebco/Shakespear combo is an awesome top of the line set up...gotta be that cheap braid. Lowes sells some top quality nylon twine that even comes in hi-vis orange that is easily seen on those foggy days that the big girls prowl the piers. That should work a little better for ya.


I know every types LOL, but I literally did


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

For catching sow trout i like the alabama rig. I infuse with corkys. Sometimes 3 to 4 pigs on one cast.








Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread has enhanced and changed my trout fishing tactics! Traded the curado and st croix in for a zeb and a super stiff Shakespeare rod and definitely stealing your Alabama rig tunchistheman , may try that setup tweaked a bit with some spook jr's for that early top water bite....thank y'all so much for showing me the right way!!!!


----------



## Megalops Atlanticus (Nov 1, 2011)

My favorite big trout tactic is to ride around tell you find another boat drifting a slick pull up into the slick, close enough so you can talk to the other boat to find out how there fishing is going. Then chunk out a big cork with some fresh dead on it, that's how you catch the big girls !


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Way I look at either I get to eat that 31" trout or the crabs eat her. So why not grill her up and use my ivory fork and my Rhino horn cup and have a feast.


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't forget to throw out the anchor about 30 feet away. That really attracts the big ones


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I have hooked a few big girls throwing my Fortress aluminum anchor. A good three turn wind up and let it go right into the slick. Just make sure you are holding rope or you will never feel the bite.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Took my new Bayliner fish/ski out Sat., we followed these guys for hours ,slicks poppin up ,birds were workin .They seemed mad at first but after the first hour they were laughing and they quit yelling at us. We grinded all day on those slicks and nothing. When we hit the ramp some people told us that the other guys had fat limits when they came in and that they had left their extra bag of potato chips on our windshield. I am guessing this was a peace offering since they had started the day off yelling and cussing us............................hwell:


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Is this a thread about potlicking or Save the Sows? I'm totally confused.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

TioJaime said:


> Is this a thread about potlicking or Save the Sows? I'm totally confused.


 It is probably just a phase .


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anybody tell me what the winter pattern is?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

reeltimer said:


> Can anybody tell me what the winter pattern is?


When winter gets here, I will let you know. PM sent.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> Can anybody tell me what the winter pattern is?


 Don't know about now ,but around christmas it was this............


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

I have nothing to add; I just wanted to be apart of this thread.


----------



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

Unit Vector said:


> I need opinions between the Trancat/Shoalcat/Hayniecat Anybody?


Well I've got a new Haynie 21Cat....but I say the best bay boat is any tub that will float, has salt water under it, and THIS CAT in it.......with a cold brewskie to boot!! "Stay thirsty my friends"!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome.......*salty ********!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

"I don't always eat Trout ,but when I do their egg laiden sows."
"Tight lines my friends"

All I've got is 4"X4" mesh on my gill net . Can you buy 6" X6" somewhere ? Those little trout are a PITA . 

To the OPer , don't feel to bad i asked a question the wrong way and these guys haaaaammmmmeeeerrreddd me . It's all good.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

sarcasm is one of the funniest forms of comedy ever. 








Some of you are being sarcastic, right? :mpd:


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

VERY


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I have fished with a guide many of times and I keep returning to his spots time after time and still can't catch fish!!! HELP Please


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Whatever boat I run is the best, and all others are inferior. 

BTW, I can run on dry sand and still keep full pressure.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

You too!!!!:rotfl:



CaptDocHoliday said:


> Whatever boat I run is the best, and all others are inferior.
> 
> BTW, I can run on dry sand and still keep full pressure.


----------



## PotlickerHater (Jan 12, 2012)

I troll for hug sows in about 1.5 of water. 5 mph using a hellbender and jig is the preferred. I've done it once before, works pretty good. 

Has anyone ever fished Galveston bay before? Saw it on google earth and was just wondering.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

gratuitist post to pad the thread.........


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

southpaw said:


> so are broken back corkies made by brown lures or what????


hahahahahahaha


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Whatever boat I run is the best, and all others are inferior.
> 
> BTW, I can run on dry sand and still keep full pressure.


I bet those air boat owners are jealous. Btw is it croaker season yet? Whos got live croakers? Any bait shops?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I know it's kind of late, but I'm looking for a deer lease. Don't need monster bucks, just a few deer and maybe some hogs. Prefer <1 hour from Houston, and < $200. Management minder hunter ( I Promise).



(I always get a kick out of these).


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bill Fisher said:


> *gratuitist post to pad the thread*.........


So you were just doing it to keep the thread alive. Gotcha .

There for a minute I thought you were just a "*post-whore*" padding your post count .

BOT: *All big girls should be released after playing with them* (pictures at your discretion) :slimer:.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Gotta love 2cool. Where else can a guy make what he believes is an impassioned plea for conservation and get completely abused by a bunch of people he doesn't even know?

"Cuban", you may as well have advocated that all fish must be caught on Tuesday between high noon & sunset, during the waning moon and only retained for eating if the fisherman is ambidextrious. Dude...it's a fishing website, how much support did you realistically expect? Next time, at least stay around and fight back a little. 

Very funny stuff, laughing too hard to keep reading at work or I will have way too much time to fish and no money to buy live croakers and dynamite.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Captain Dave, Can I get that recipe for your ceviche?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

LDS said:


> Captain Dave, Can I get that recipe for your ceviche?


Potlicker...

It's understandable though, Capt. Dave's food **** is awesome. But let's get back on topic.

Some jackhole in a Haynie with a mercury (there's not may of those so it should be pretty easy to find this guy) cut off my drift yesterday while I was drifting MY spot. I was gonna whip his @ss but then I remembered it was real life and I wasn't sitting behind my computer on 2cool so I couldn't act tough. But if that jackhole is looking at this post I'll whip your @ss if you ever do it again!!!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

People !! I know it's legal but you should only keep 5 trout ! Who eats 10 fillets? !! Quit wasting trout fillets. In fact just keep 2 and leave some trout for the next generation. !!!


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

It's Bushes fault ...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

if i get out of my kayak and im in 1.5 feet of water in the winter time, do i still need to wear my ray guards? and should I go around the decoy spread as i wade or through it? if i get tired can i sit in one of the blinds that are out there?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Those really big girls use those decoys as "hidey-holes". Get in there amungst 'em! And those blinds make great fillet tables.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

*"90% of all fish caught, are caught by 10% of the fishermen"*

Sounds like you need to be complaining to "The Guide's on the Texas Coast". They must be the reason there are no more "big girls" out on the flats :headknock.

Speaking of "guides"? Nevermind I'm going to start a new thread . (if you must know, *How far in advanced do I need to book for a trip?* ).

I need to get myself in that 10% class :cheers:.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Speckled said:


> *"90% of all fish caught, are caught by 10% of the fishermen"*
> 
> Sounds like you need to be complaining to "The Guide's on the Texas Coast". They must be the reason there are no more "big girls" out on the flats :headknock.
> 
> ...


I thought 90% of the fish were in 10% of the water but then that would mean that 90% of the fisherman ain't catching chit i guess


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyoone have a Mowdy S-10?


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Not sure what is funnier, this or the old waaambulance thread.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.hark.com/clips/tbhhjkqvfw-old-gregg-watcha-doin-in-my-waters


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get some smooth black rocks for my aquarium?


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Don't know about the ray guards .......*



Jasmillertime said:


> if i get out of my kayak and im in 1.5 feet of water in the winter time, do i still need to wear my ray guards? and should I go around the decoy spread as i wade or through it? if i get tired can i sit in one of the blinds that are out there?


because stingrays get out of my way when they sense me coming.

As for the question about the decoys......... I like tying a number 2 J hook on the weight line and bait it with gulp, or fish bites and use the decoy like you would a jug for catfish. Depending on how serious the duck hunter is you may be able to set out twenty or thirty hooks.

Go back to paddling your yak around and enjoy the bay scenery. Come back in and collect your catch when you see ten or more of the decoys bobbing around. Understand that a portion of those fish may be over twenty-six inches and must therefore be released, so use your best judgement on how many bobbing deeks should be present for stringing a limit.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Happy now? :work:

26.5" from this morning in my backyard...good thing I had fish in the freezer, or she would've been filleted alive ;-)


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Advice needed on dual port drift anchor ..................................


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Those remind me of a night back when i was about 21. It was last call at the bar and well you know how the rest goes.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

tunchistheman said:


> Those remind me of a night back when i was about 21. It was last call at the bar and well you know how the rest goes.


 Yeah,but did you release her ???? Tell the truth .................It's ok to keep 1 as long as your friends don't see you.......................LOL


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes i did. She swam off to fight another day. About 300 on the boga. Any of you guys still looking for that sow shes around victoria somewhere. Mount her on the wall.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Got a pair of pink ones bigger than that mounted over my fireplace. Noway I wasn't mounting that


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Got a pair of pink ones bigger than that mounted over my fireplace. Noway I wasn't mounting that


Sure you did'nt......................lol


----------



## TioJaime (Nov 10, 2005)

Thinking about hiring a fishing guide around Port Aransas tomorrow. Any recommendations?


----------



## Cubanru13 (Oct 26, 2011)

*my reply to all this!!*

Sorry guys i havent been on my computer lately. i have laughed my tail off and took the harsh critisim to make me a stronger guy. one thing that caught my eye is i did not vote for OBAMA i very much indeed dis like him. Second of all i fish with a lot of guides and very expirenced anglers and thought that i would bring this topic up. in my reguards if i bashed or came at someone vigorusly i didnt mean to come at ya in a harsh way. i am a very expierenced angler even tho im 21 i eat sleeep and drink trout fishing. i want to thank everyone for giving me grief about this trust me i can take it what dont hurt me only makes me stronger. thanks for everything said. i didnt think this thread would get so big. i just think some people out there take or trout fishing we have for granted and bash the **** out of trout and dont give a rats *** about any regualtions. im going on a trophy trout trip with a guide i know pretty good yall all know him i call him uncle mickey and if i stick one i will take her girth and lenght and have a replica made. well keep sticking them guys have fun and do what ya do.. corkys are the bait for sticking big sows and a 52mr or 51mr mirror lure chrome black back or the mini trout..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok but live bait works too.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Cubanru13 said:


> Sorry guys i havent been on my computer lately. i have laughed my tail off and took the harsh critisim to make me a stronger guy. one thing that caught my eye is i did not vote for OBAMA i very much indeed dis like him. Second of all i fish with a lot of guides and very expirenced anglers and thought that i would bring this topic up. in my reguards if i bashed or came at someone vigorusly i didnt mean to come at ya in a harsh way. i am a very expierenced angler even tho im 21 i eat sleeep and drink trout fishing. i want to thank everyone for giving me grief about this trust me i can take it what dont hurt me only makes me stronger. thanks for everything said. i didnt think this thread would get so big. i just think some people out there take or trout fishing we have for granted and bash the **** out of trout and dont give a rats *** about any regualtions. im going on a trophy trout trip with a guide i know pretty good yall all know him i call him uncle mickey and if i stick one i will take her girth and lenght and have a replica made. well keep sticking them guys have fun and do what ya do.. corkys are the bait for sticking big sows and a 52mr or 51mr mirror lure chrome black back or the mini trout..


What I don't get is that you say people on here don't give a **** about regs. I really don't think that's true. Everyone is allowed by regs to keep 1 trout over 25" each day. Nobody is breaking that reg, it's perfectly legal. I think you are misinformed.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Cubanru13 said:


> Sorry guys i havent been on my computer lately. i have laughed my tail off and took the harsh critisim to make me a stronger guy. one thing that caught my eye is i did not vote for OBAMA i very much indeed dis like him. Second of all i fish with a lot of guides and very expirenced anglers and thought that i would bring this topic up. in my reguards if i bashed or came at someone vigorusly i didnt mean to come at ya in a harsh way. i am a very expierenced angler even tho im 21 i eat sleeep and drink trout fishing. i want to thank everyone for giving me grief about this trust me i can take it what dont hurt me only makes me stronger. thanks for everything said. i didnt think this thread would get so big. i just think some people out there take or trout fishing we have for granted and bash the **** out of trout and dont give a rats *** about any regualtions. im going on a trophy trout trip with a guide i know pretty good yall all know him i call him uncle mickey and if i stick one i will take her girth and lenght and have a replica made. well keep sticking them guys have fun and do what ya do.. corkys are the bait for sticking big sows and a 52mr or 51mr mirror lure chrome black back or the mini trout..


 " Uncle Mickey" ? Well why did'nt you say so................................................LOL


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Well i dont know what he thinks hes going to catch with that bucket of worms. Everyone knows you need to soak a croaker for the trophies.


----------



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

fishcatchr said:


> Notice how he hasn't replied once to this thread. Can't hang.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find a fish stretcher?


Searched high and low but struck out......do have a peni$ enlarger I ordered from Ebay......danged crooks sent me a magnifying glass......reckon that will work???


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

salty ******* said:


> Searched high and low but struck out......do have a peni$ enlarger I ordered from Ebay......danged crooks sent me a magnifying glass......reckon that will work???


 Got me one off of craigslist. I think her name was Angel. Dang that itches.hwell:


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

salty ******* said:


> Searched high and low but struck out......do have a peni$ enlarger I ordered from Ebay......danged crooks sent me a magnifying glass......reckon that will work???


 Excuse me while I clean up my drink....................LOL


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Ok I agree*

But I will need help, must be able to work at night with boat and 4X4 truck and carry an AR. Do you know how long it's gonna take to measure all the trout from 600yds of gill nets :ac550: This was a great thread :headknock


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

Momma's Worry said:


> I ate my trophy spotted weakfish after showing it to off to every one of my buddies who wanted to see it...that was more fun than catchin' it.....28 1/2" ..9lbs 4oz ...full of eggs and we ate them too


 scrambled or overeasy ?


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

I know you catch a lot of fish. If you will take me I will help out. I willl bring a six pack of soda.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Whatever boat I run is the best, and all others are inferior.
> 
> BTW, I can run on dry sand and still keep full pressure.


Dang doc, you running an rfl with a honda on the back?:mpd:


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread rocks!!!

With all these comics on here, 2 Cool should have a Salt Collar Comedy Tour and make a bunch of the folks rich around here. 

Anyone know where I can buy leaded fuel for my 2008 Optimax? I've heard it really keeps the injectors clean.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

TexasBoy79 said:


> This thread rocks!!!
> 
> With all these comics on here, 2 Cool should have a Salt Collar Comedy Tour and make a bunch of the folks rich around here.
> 
> ...


I'm no help with the leaded fuel however I do know if you keep a bunch of over sized trout grind them up boil it and strain it. Becomes a good fuel additive to clean those injectors right up!!!!!


----------

